# Motobecane Grand Touring



## rollfaster

Picked up today, a friend wanted it gone. Two other bikes also but is the nicest one. OG condition and needs a good cleaning and servicing. Looks like someone replaced the tires maybe in the early 90s with Specialized units. What might this puppy be worth? Any value?


----------



## bulldog1935

that's a nice Vitus-tubing frame (Maybe Reynolds?) and great components.  It's a high-grade bike and worth $250+, and looks like it would clean up very well.
As far as the tires, I would put 1-1/8" Paselas on it.  
The original suede saddle shows it's neither been ridden much, nor weathered.


----------



## rollfaster

Thank you. It's a pretty nice bike that the family bought new, but they can't remember what year, and I have no idea how to date it. It does look like it will clean up great. The seat is pretty weathered.


----------



## bulldog1935

I perused some catalogs - Huret derailleurs in 1972



Everything later than that is Suntour VGT

Here is an '81



You may not be able to sort it from '73 to '81.
Maybe the saddle?
http://www.velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_itemId=26670
(there's a '77 road test written by Gary Fisher)

As far as suede saddle aging, my fall '76 Raleigh left the shop with a new Unicanitor suede covered (not padded) saddle.  After that, it went through another Unicanitor, Concor (both Suede) and now is it's on it's 5th saddle in 40 years of riding.


 
(this is the 90s saddle, a Terry)


----------



## rollfaster

So much useful info, thanks for it. I can't remember what kind of seat it has. Gonna look tonight when I get home.


----------



## bulldog1935

you're welcome and good luck


----------



## Gasbag

Trying to date Motobecanes is a two step process. There were several different head badges in the sixties and seventies so you start there to narrow down. I think your head badge dates it to around 1974. From there you need to check paint and components to online catalogs to try to get it exact on the year.


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks!


----------



## bulldog1935

the race bikes and tandems had different head badges, but the badge on his bike was used on Grand Touring (and sport touring models) all through the 70s, and is also the same badge on the '81 GT.  
http://velobase.com/ListHeadBadges.aspx?BrandView=8a80c658-14d3-4094-8480-68330f86547a 
His bike looks very much like the '77 Road Test, but his saddle does not appear to be the Selle Grand Prix.  
here's part of the '81 specs showing a different saddle (Anatomique, also suede) and giving the colors - is that oyster?  But yes, chase the catalog details year to year and see if you can narrow it down


----------



## Gasbag

Yes, I mispoke or typed as it may be. If memory serves me correct, 1974 is when that badge first appeared so that is a starting point. There were a couple of variations in the coloring of the winged area, black or white. 

After chasing tools and correct parts for my 71-72 Le Champion I decided French bikes have enough odd features to not bring anymore home a few years back.


----------



## bulldog1935

was definitely on my buddy's '72 or '73 Mirage, which also had a really nice champagne metal-flake paint
Following my link above, the basic badge design goes back to the 20s


----------

